# Maumee Closed



## DBV

https://www.wtol.com/mobile/article...tely/512-54ab38b7-42ac-4b75-a6df-0ffb866031ef

Guess will be even more Walleye this year.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Does the City of Maumee control the Metroparks ???


----------



## the_waterwolf

Are we going to ban driving a motor vehicle on weekends because of drunk driving?


----------



## Matt63

Perrysburg will be next


----------



## KaGee

Matt63 said:


> Perrysburg will be next


My guess is that would be coming. Once access is limited on the Maumee side, they'll all flock to Perrysburg.


----------



## loomis82

Wonder about people that have houses on the river can they fish their property? I know people that live on the river and they do fish off their property. All I can say is good luck to the DNR and law enforcement bc there's going to be A LOT of people sneaking in. Its ashame people couldn't follow the ordinances whether you like them or not. Ruined it for people that did.


----------



## Flathead76

loomis82 said:


> Wonder about people that have houses on the river can they fish their property? I know people that live on the river and they do fish off their property. All I can say is good luck to the DNR and law enforcement bc there's going to be A LOT of people sneaking in. Its ashame people couldn't follow the ordinances whether you like them or not. Ruined it for people that did.


You should still be able to fish but it will be difficult with no parking at access areas and local streets like off Ford street.


----------



## loomis82

Ford street is the street I lived on. Mom still lives there


----------



## fishing pole

Government: We are taking you're rights away.

People : Okay


----------



## fishwendel2

fishing pole said:


> Government: We are taking you're rights away.
> 
> People : Okay


Rights? They are only restricting their city owned access. You can still fish there


----------



## fishing pole

The city = taxpayers. = us.


----------



## TDD11

fishing pole said:


> Government: We are taking you're rights away.
> 
> People : Okay


What would you consider the requisite response?


----------



## KaGee

fishing pole said:


> The city = taxpayers. = us.


Do you live in Maumee?


----------



## Northern Reb

Remember when our main complaints about the run were the boaters, or the short casters, or mono line users etc...etc...etc. I look forward to those good times again


----------



## loomis82

That's great lol


Northern Reb said:


> Remember when our main complaints about the run were the boaters, or the short casters, or mono line users etc...etc...etc. I look forward to those good times again


----------



## DBV

fishing pole said:


> Government: We are taking you're rights away.
> 
> People : Okay


That is funny, but so true so far. Next it will be martial law.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

This from Maumee Tackle:
Ok take a deep breath–Fishing is not shut down. Its all good on the river. You can still fish , just a few more precautions must be taken.

Get dropped off or walk.

Below I have posted the Mayor of Maumees letter. What it means is that NO PARKING will be available on River road in Maumee, or along the adjacent residential street areas in the immediate vicinity of the river; for example Harrison and Ford street, I spoke with the Metroparks Representative this morning and Sidecut Metropark in Maumee will remain open for fishing and hiking .Again you can fish and hike the Metroparks, You can fish and hike the Maumee River. ..just have to walk to get there. Boat ramps remain open. The Metroparks upriver ,Farnsworth and Bendview are also open and the parking lots are open as well. The Metroparks have been great advocates for us fishermen during this time of social distancing, When you see a Metro parks representative holler at them “Good Job and Thanks” As outdoorsmen we have been doing a great job on the river keeping our distance.

Here is the Mayors letter;-read it carefully and do not jump to conclusions.

Re: Immediate Closures
Effective immediately, the City of Maumee is closing all access points to the Maumee River and placing no parking signs on streets in the immediate vicinity of the river.

The COVID-19 crisis places in danger, all health care workers, police officers, paramedics/EMT’s, an all whose jobs put them in contact with the public.

It is for the safety of our residents and all who serve us that we are enforcing this policy.

Sincerely,
Richard Carr
Mayor


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

loomis82 said:


> Wonder about people that have houses on the river can they fish their property? I know people that live on the river and they do fish off their property. All I can say is good luck to the DNR and law enforcement bc there's going to be A LOT of people sneaking in. Its ashame people couldn't follow the ordinances whether you like them or not. Ruined it for people that did.


Who said anyone ruined it? Your just jumping to conclusions and pointing fingers. That is NOT why the access was closed!


----------



## loomis82

Easy killer! You're telling me that everyone people arent a$$ to elbow on the river your delusional. I'm not for closing the river down. I am for ticketing people who cant play by the new current rules. Hell I live in Michigan now and they dont want out of staters fishing it. So you know what I wouldn't why bc its what's right. And yes I've lived in Maumee for almost 30 years family all pretty much lives there could walk down from moms house park in her driveway. To tell me not to point fingers??? You dont think a lot of this is stemming from a lot yes I said a lot not all are too close to each other.


----------



## ress

Toledo 13 news yesterday showed guys standing less than a rod length from each other.


----------



## DBV

Crazy - if people would just follow guidelines of social distancing then stuff like this would not happen. 

https://www.cleveland.com/coronavir...nd-maumee-river-closings-during-pandemic.html


----------



## eyes1501

Anyone know if eyes make it to weirs rapids?


----------



## bigbelliedoldman

you will find them all the way to the dam in grand rapids.they are also below the dam in Defiance,but not in abundance.My mother caught two at Kingsbury park in defiance in 1977 while waiting for me to get off work at noon so we could go white bass fishing in Grand rapids.resident fish go above the dams in high water


----------



## Northern Reb

My best guess on this situation is Maumee residents complained loud and long enough to the Mayors office about the crowded parking conditions, increased foot traffic etc. I would assume they do this every yr, but this yr they and mayor had a really good excuse to close their roads and parks to non residents. I will say, this was the most crowded I have seen the residential streets near the towpath.

I was informed via a highly decorated, veteran police officer in the city of Maumee, that no problems were witnessed from the fishermen. They were adhering to the distancing policy very well. I was told this a day before the ban went into effect.

From my own experience fishing in Maumee, over the course of several weeks, the walkers/joggers on the park paths and sidewalks were not adhering to the policy at all. They continued to walk shoulder to shoulder even as the pandemic grew worse and the calls for social distancing grew louder. If the mayor was really, truthfully concerned for his citizens, as he states, then he would have also closed the sidewalks and paths.

I don't propose to know the solution, but I do know the city benefits immensely from this naturally occurring phenomenon. It would be in their best interest to re-invest some of the ample amount of money they make every yr to fix the problems their residents have. The fish are coming which means the fishermen are as well.


----------



## normd

I live close to the Maumee (walking distance). What i see the biggest concern is the out of state people coming to fish. Yes its everyone's fishery, but during this crisis its not the best to be traveling.


----------



## BFG

I believe it had everything to do with groups of anglers traveling together in vehicles, and nothing to do with how far apart guys were standing in the river. We all knew this was coming...and see the subsequent action of suspending out of state license sales to boot. Consider yourselves fortunate if you were able to get down there and take some walleye home with the liberal 6 fish limit.


----------



## normd

BFG, well said.


----------



## JamesF

And how many people from out of state are really going to self quarantine? I'll take an uneducated guess. None!! Let's just allow the virus to run rampant. After all, fishing is more important than someone's life! We can't make anyone follow the rules, or use common sense.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

DeathFromAbove said:


> Does the City of Maumee control the Metroparks ???


They said yesterday on the radio that the metroparks is its own entity. Then right after that they closed river road in front of sidecut. Made sure they pointed out its still open for walking and jogging though


----------



## Salmon Killer

seen they closed down buttonwood but left Davis overlook open.


----------



## Uglystix

I assumed they didn’t want the virus brought into the area. I think that county has one of the lowest confirmed cases number. It sucks but I don’t blame them.


----------



## hailtothethief

People are suppose to be self quarantining. But if you need food i dont begrudge people heading out to fill there freezer.


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

eyes1501 said:


> Anyone know if eyes make it to weirs rapids?


Probably. I've seen people catch them all the way at the dam in Grand Rapids.


----------



## Tap that bass

Y’all watch too much msm. Social distancing? Just go bubble wrap yourselves for gods sake.


----------



## baitwell

DBV said:


> That is funny, but so true so far. Next it will be martial law.


this is a test run for the real thing.


----------



## spikeg79

Northern Reb said:


> My best guess on this situation is Maumee residents complained loud and long enough to the Mayors office about the crowded parking conditions, increased foot traffic etc. I would assume they do this every yr, but this yr they and mayor had a really good excuse to close their roads and parks to non residents. I will say, this was the most crowded I have seen the residential streets near the towpath.


Yep. The other night when it was on the news my wife showed me some posts from facebook on either channel 11 or 13's facebook page and one of them was supposedly from a maumee resident crowing about how her complaining to the mayor was finally heard .


----------



## DBV

Uglystix said:


> I assumed they didn’t want the virus brought into the area. I think that county has one of the lowest confirmed cases number. It sucks but I don’t blame them.


They are barely testing compared to Cleveland area hospitals, so that is why it looks so low.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

The Perrysburg township police closed Buttonwood, not the park district. There has always been a debate about who owns that road across from Hull Prairie going down to Buttonwood. Whenever ice damaged occurred, the debate for who fixes it starts. Davis Overlook is city property and not controlled by the township and is still open to only the marked parking spots available. The city put a stop to people parking above Davis and also parking in the grass by the lot. Schroeder Farms is township property and is operated by personal friends. They decided earlier this week to plan to close as of yesterday (Friday). Some campers pay for the whole 6 weeks and were considered semi-permanent, but that has changed.


----------



## BFG

So what you are saying is that if someone drops you off in the Davis Outlook parking lot, you can walk wherever to fish? Same could be said for White Street, etc.? 

I want to fish with my sons, but I don't want some BS hassle in order to do it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BFG said:


> So what you are saying is that if someone drops you off in the Davis Outlook parking lot, you can walk wherever to fish? Same could be said for White Street, etc.?
> 
> I want to fish with my sons, but I don't want some BS hassle in order to do it.


From what I gathered from Mario at Maumee Tackle is the river is open just not parking. If someone drops you off your good to go. See pics of some people riding bikes down to the river.


----------



## spikeg79

You guys parking at Jerome road better enjoy it while it lasts. Read in a recent Toledo Blade that Maumee mayor is trying to talk Monclova twp trustees to close Jerome road to parking. Sounds like he won't be happy till nobody is fishing in or along the river.


----------

